
What happened to Magic Leap? - aivijay
There was a company named MagicLeap going around creating great hype about their technology (mixed reality) sometimes back. What happened to the company delivering anything? Was it just a big hype?
======
PaulHoule
See [https://www.engadget.com/2017/07/11/magic-leaps-mixed-
realit...](https://www.engadget.com/2017/07/11/magic-leaps-mixed-reality/)

Definitely there is a Deadpool on for this company and the odds are worse than
Uber.

